# [A] Antonidas DielNorAndu



## Gimbala (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 
Wir die Spieler der Gilde *DielNorAndu* suchen derzeit mit Hochdruck nach Netten und vorallem Aktiven Spielern. 

Wir mussten zuletzt einen doch nur schwer zu verkraftenden Abgang an Spielern Verzeichnen und haben somit seit einigen Wochen mit Raidausfällen zu Kämpfen.

Nachdem wir Intern einige Änderungen vorgenommen haben um das Raidgeschehen anzukurbeln und somit die Motivation zu Steigern, suchen wir nun gemeinsam nach Raid Interessierten Spielerinnen und Spielern. 

Zu unseren Raidzeiten: 
*Mi. + So. von 19.30 Uhr - 22.30 Uhr*

Der Aktuelle MoP Content sieht folgendermaßen aus: 
Als wir noch im Regelbetrieb Raiden konnten, wurden 4/6 im Mogushangewölbe gelegt. 
Dort wollen wir natürlich weiter anknüpfen und dann auch Schnell zu den anderen Raids übergehen.

Daraus ergibt sich, dass bei uns Aktuell alle Slots Geöffnet sind.
Da wir aber nicht ganz ohne Spieler darstehen, und wir eine Art harten Kern zur verfügung haben, suchen wir derzeit verstärkt nach: 

* Tanks,Range DD,Heilern aller Klassen!
*

Ihr seit kein Tank oder Heiler? Kein Problem! einfach mal bei einem Offi melden und dort Alles besprechen!

Ihr Solltet ein Raidtaugliches Equip und nach möglichkeit auch Erfahrung mitbringen.
Spielverständniss der jeweiligen Klassen setzen wir wie Üblich vorraus.

Alle weiteren Fragen beantworten wir gerne Ingame. 	

cénon/gimbâla                                                                    	#1


----------



## Gimbala (1. Januar 2013)

/aktualisiert...


----------



## Gimbala (5. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Gimbala (10. Januar 2013)

/push


----------



## Gimbala (13. Januar 2013)

Tank für einen unserer Stammplätze gesucht


----------



## Gimbala (10. Februar 2013)

/push


----------

